# Εσείς πόσο συχνά "θεσπίζετε";



## Themis (Oct 26, 2013)

Είναι περασμένα μεσάνυχτα κι εγώ κάθομαι σαν μαλάκας ευσυνείδητος εργαζόμενος και κάνω διόρθωση μετάφρασης με μολύβι και χαρτί. Η πίεση της δουλειάς είναι μεγάλη και ήλπιζα ότι θα πετύχω μια καλή μετάφραση, να ξεμπερδέψω γρήγορα και να προχωρήσω στα επόμενα. Τα νεύρα μου τεντώθηκαν όταν διαπίστωσαν ότι υπάρχουν παρανοήσεις (σιγά! συνηθισμένα τα βουνά από χιόνια) σε συνδυασμό με πολύ καλά ελληνικά (καθόλου συνηθισμένο αυτό). Με άλλα λόγια, η σουπιά έριχνε κάμποσο μελάνι ("climate change mitigation"="προστασία του περιβάλλοντος"), ώστε μόνο η σχολαστική αντιπαραβολή με το πρωτότυπο μπορούσε να εντοπίσει τα φάουλ. Σφίγγοντας τα δόντια, κατάφερνα κακήν-κακώς να προχωρήσω, μέχρι που έφτασα στη "θέσπιση". Συγκεκριμένα, έχει μεγάλη σπουδαιότητα "the implementation of a list of final borrowers"=[το μαντέψατε] "η _θέσπιση_ ενός καταλόγου των τελικών δανειοληπτών". Εκεί λύγισα.

Στις (πάμπολλες πια) διορθώσεις μεταφράσεων που κάνω, τα _θεσπίζω_ και οι _θεσπίσεις_ είναι, νομίζω, οι πιο συχνές λέξεις που κατασφάζω. Φαίνεται ότι τα περισσότερα establish και κάμποσα adopt εμπίπτουν πια στη _θέσπιση_, και τώρα πήρε η μπάλα και το implement. Μιλάμε για πλήρη ασυμβατότητα με το ντι-εν-έι μου - και για νεύρα τσατάλια. Ωστόσο, τα λεξικά είναι απολύτως σαφή: _θεσπίζω_ σημαίνει _θεσμοθετώ, νομοθετώ_. Υπαινίσσεται υψηλή θέση στην ιεράρχηση των κανόνων δικαίου. Δεν μπορείς π.χ. να _θεσπίσεις_ την υποχρέωση του Α να μην ποτίζει τις γλάστρες του μπαλκονιού του στα άγρια χαράματα κι έτσι να ενοχλεί τον Β, ενώ μπορείς να _θεσπίσεις_ την ψήφο στα 18 ή τη διενέργεια δημοψηφίσματος υπό Χ προϋποθέσεις. 'Ετσι νόμιζα τουλάχιστον.

Όντας μεταφραστής, προσπαθώ να έχω τεντωμένες τις βαριεστημένες κεραίες μου στην εξέλιξη της γλώσσας. Ομολογουμένως, έχω δει μπόλικες _θεσπίσεις_ που μου κόβουν την ανάσα. Αλλά πόσο έχει προχωρήσει το κακό; Θα έρθουν άραγε οι μη κανονιστικοί γλωσσολόγοι να μου πουν να το πάρω απόφαση; Θα μου πει άραγε ο Ζάζουλας ότι δεν έχω πάρει μυρωδιά από την εξέλιξη της ζωντανής ( =δημοσιογραφικής; ) γλώσσας, θα μου πει η Μπέρνη ότι έγινα υπερβολικά συντηρητικός; Αν θέλουν το κακό μου, ας το κάνουν. Αλλά κι αν δεν θέλουν το κακό μου, και πάλι ας μη μου πουν ψέματα.


----------



## rogne (Oct 26, 2013)

Στα γρήγορα: είναι βέβαια κακό να "θεσπίζεις" όλη την ώρα, δείχνεις έτσι τον καταπιεσμένο Σόλωνα Λυκούργο Δράκοντα μνημονιακό υπουργό που κρύβεις μέσα σου, ακόμα χειρότερο όμως είναι να _θεσμίζεις_. Και όσο δύσκολα φαντάζεται κανείς τη _θέσμιση _ενός καταλόγου π.χ., τόσο εύκολα (και ίσως ολοένα ευκολότερα) ό,τι κανονικά θα "θεσπιζόταν" τώρα πλέον _θεσμίζεται_, για ασφαλέστερο τονισμό της σοβαρότητας της πράξης. Πιθανολογώ ότι έχει να κάνει αυτό (και) με την υποβάθμιση της "θέσπισης" στο επίπεδο των καταλόγων π.χ., όπως επίσης και με τη διάδοση αμπελοφιλοσοφικών ορολογιών, κ.ο.κ.


----------



## Themis (Oct 26, 2013)

Rogne, με σκοτώνεις. Υπάρχουν και χειρότερα δηλαδή. Εγώ χολοσκάω για το τίποτα, ενώ μας έχει καταστρέψει ανεπανόρθωτα ο Καστοριάδης.


----------



## SBE (Oct 26, 2013)

_Θέμη, εσύ φυσικά θεμίζεις. _


----------



## Themis (Oct 26, 2013)

SBE said:


> _Θέμη, εσύ φυσικά θεμίζεις. _


Ξέχασες το "ανεπανόρθωτα".


----------



## bernardina (Oct 26, 2013)

Θέμη, ποτέ δε θα μπορούσα να θέλω το κακό σου. Και ποτέ δεν θα σου έλεγα ψέματα. :)
Γι' αυτό θα ομολογήσω πως, όταν διάβασα τον τίτλο, και πριν προχωρήσω παρακάτω (συνυπολόγισε, πλιζ, και την ώρα που συμβαίνει αυτό, αλλά μη με ρωτήσεις τίποτα περισσότερο επ' αυτού  ) η πρώτη μου σκέψη ήταν πως το νήμα έχει κάποια σχέση με θέατρο· ότι ρωτούσε, ας πούμε, κάθε πότε βλέπουμε θεατρική παράσταση, και μετά θα ανέπτυσσε το θέμα και μπλαμπλα μπλαμπλά. Ναι, σωστά το μάντεψες. Ο νους μου πήγε... στον Θέσπι! 
Πιο άουτ παίζεις σε άλλο γήπεδο, δηλαδή.

Στα υπόλοιπα, τι να σχολιάσω... Πέρα για πέρα μαζί σου, και επιεική σε βρίσκω. Είναι αυτό που αποκαλώ οξεία βαρυγδουπίαση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2013)

Χρααααπ!


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2013)

Να το χαρούμενο ξύπνημα!

Και, αφού άντλησα ό,τι διασκεδαστικό είχε να προσφέρει το νήμα, και αφού με πρόλαβε ο rogne με τη _θέσμιση_ που όλους μάς έχει κατατρομάξει σε κάποια στροφή ή διαστροφή των διαβάσματών μας, πήγα να δω τι γίνεται στο διαδίκτυο και διαπίστωσα ότι τελικά το _θεσπίζω_ δεν είναι τόσο διαδεδομένο όσο νόμιζα από την παρατήρηση του _προφορικού_ λόγου. Βρήκα, ας πούμε:
— έχουμε θεσπίσει το περίφημο «ακαδημαϊκό τέταρτο»
— Για την διευκόλυνση των αγορών σας [...] έχουμε θεσπίσει τον ευκολότερο τρόπο πληρωμής, την Αντικαταβολή
αλλά δεν βρήκα:
— Εμείς έχουμε θεσπίσει τη σαββατιάτικη έξοδο στα μπουζούκια.

Από την άλλη, αν σκεφτείς το ειδικό ετυμολογικό βάρος τού _καθιερώνω_, τι εμποδίζει τη _θέσπιση_ να κατέβει κι αυτή τα σκαλοπάτια;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χρααααπ!



:inno:

Και αν δεν έγινε κατανοητή η προτροπή μου να κοπεί με το μαχαίρι αυτή η απόδοση, ορίστε διατυπωμένη με άλλες 3+1000 λέξεις ακόμη:







_Θέσπιση!_ Θέσπιση! *Θέσπιση!*


----------



## Themis (Oct 26, 2013)

Τελικά, με όλον αυτό τον ευτελισμό των λέξεων, νομίζω ότι μόνο η πρόταση της SBE (#4) με σώζει. Λέω να αρχίσω να θεσπίζω ωράρια περιπτέρων, να θεσμίζω επίδομα εθνικοφροσύνης και να θεμίζω την ελευθερία.


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2013)

Μια και είναι της αρμοδιότητάς σου, δεν καταπιάνεσαι και με ένα θεματάκι, Θέμη, που απασχολεί εμένα ακόμα περισσότερο;

Γιατί το *fair and unfair competition*, που το ήξερα *θεμιτός και αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός*, γίνεται όλο και πιο συχνά *δίκαιος και άδικος ανταγωνισμός*;

Πώς θα το ονομάσουμε το φαινόμενο; _Αθεμιτοποίηση του ανταγωνισμού_;


----------



## Themis (Oct 26, 2013)

Θεμελιώδες το θέμα που έθεσες περί θεμιτού και αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού. Το πρόβλημα είναι πως εν αρχή ην ο αθέμιτος - ξεκίνησα έχοντας δεχτεί γκολ από τα αποδυτήρια. Κανείς δεν μιλούσε για θεμιτό, οι εχθροί μου είχαν κυριαρχήσει πλήρως. Όταν η εξέλιξη έδειξε ότι χωρίς κάποια θέμιση του ανταγωνισμού πάμε κατά διαόλου, οι εχθροί μου κατέφυγαν σε ύπουλες μεθόδους και τον είπαν οι άθλιοι "δίκαιο", αγνοώντας με πλήρως. Και μετά προχώρησαν σε αναδρομική γλωσσική αποκάθαρση του απολύτως θεσμισμένου "αθέμιτου" για να εξαφανίσουν κάθε ίχνος μου. Πρόκειται για κατάφωρα αθέμιτες μεθόδους, τις οποίες ο Θέμης καταδικάζει μετά βδελυγμίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2013)

nickel said:


> Γιατί το *fair and unfair competition*, που το ήξερα *θεμιτός και αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός*, γίνεται όλο και πιο συχνά *δίκαιος και άδικος ανταγωνισμός*;


Αυτό, δεν έχει σχέση με τη διάδοση του όρου _fair trade_;


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2013)

Themis said:


> τις οποίες ο Θέμης καταδικάζει μετά βδελυγμίας.


Και τις αναθεματίζει επίσης, ελπίζω.


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό, δεν έχει σχέση με τη διάδοση του όρου _fair trade_;



Ωραία. Και ποια είναι η καλύτερη απόδοση για τις θεμιτές συναλλακτικές πρακτικές;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2013)

Θεμιτές συναλλακτικές πρακτικές. Γιατί θα πρέπει η μία απόδοση να μπερδευτεί με την άλλη;


----------



## Themis (Oct 26, 2013)

Όπως τα θυμάμαι εγώ, το ζήτημα του "δίκαιου" ανταγωνισμού ξεκίνησε πριν από το "δίκαιο εμπόριο". Ο όρος fair competition ήταν σπανιότατος και στα αγγλικά. Το ειδικό νόημά του αποδιδόταν με άρνηση του unfair, όχι κατά θετικό τρόπο, αφού κιόλας υπέβοσκε η ιδέα ότι ο ανταγωνισμός είναι εξ ορισμού μια αναδυομένη Αφροδίτη εκπάγλου καλλονής και η τελειότητά του δεν χρειάζεται περαιτέρω προσδιορισμούς. Φυσικά, ούτε στα ελληνικά υπήρχε κάτι καθιερωμένο. 'Οταν η χρήση του όρου άρχισε να διαδίδεται, οι έλληνες μεταφραστές φάνηκε να θεωρούν ότι το "θεμιτός" ακούγεται περίεργα. Εμφανίστηκαν πολλές αποδόσεις, όχι μόνο το "δίκαιος" (π.χ. ισότιμος, επί ίσοις όροις, εποικοδομητικός, όχι αθέμιτος). Ο Θέμης βέβαια το χρησιμοποιούσε, αλλά θυμάται με βεβαιότητα ότι γινόταν κάπως εκκεντρικός. Οι μεσοβέζικες λύσεις βασίζονταν κιόλας στην αίσθηση ότι ο όρος θα αναφέρεται μια στις τόσες, οπότε βρίσκουμε μια κάποια προσωρινή λύση και μετά το ξεχνάμε, γιατί είναι αμφίβολο αν θα το ξανασυναντήσουμε. Η χρήση όμως επεκτεινόταν και, σε βάθος χρόνου, λειτούργησε η πανίσχυρη έλξη του απολύτως καθιερωμένου "αθέμιτος" και η ανάγκη να υπάρχει ένα σαφές δίπολο όρων.
Μετά πλάκωσε το "δίκαιο εμπόριο", η ραγδαία τσαπατσουλοποίηση της υποτιθέμενης "σοβαρής" δημοσιογραφίας, κτλ., κτλ.


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 5, 2020)

Πού έχει φτάσει η θέσπιση 7 χρόνια αργότερα; Σ' αυτό το κείμενο από κυριακάτικη εφημερίδα, είναι σωστή ή λάθος η χρήση κατά τη γνώμη σας;


----------



## anepipsogos (Oct 5, 2020)

Εδώ δεν τίθεται ζήτημα εκφοράς γνώμης, αλλά γνώσης των σχετικών κανονιστικών διατάξεων:

«θεσπίστηκαν» (διάβαζε «χαρακτηρίστηκαν»)

http://www.minagric.gr/index.php/el...ian/574-prostasia-peribalon/3121-odhgia91-676 (πατάμε πάνω στο "περισσότερες πληροφορίες" αλλά και στο ΦΕΚ 519/25.06.1997)


----------

